# Is the Instant Pot safe?



## mnbirdiegirl (Jan 18, 2017)

Does anyone know if the Instant Pot is safe for use in a home with budgies? 

I bought it after reading all the great reviews and all the descriptions referred to it as using stainless steel. Now that I have it, I see it uses a stainless steel inner pot (insert) that sits in the larger outer pot. The outer pot with the heating element appears to have a coating on it. It doesn't look like Teflon but not sure what it is. 

Been searching online and contacted the manufacturer but haven't been able to confirm it was safe. Hoping someone here might have some insight.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm not familiar with the product, but in looking at the information on-line I see there is both a toll-free number as well as contacts for both Support and Inquiries. It should not be difficult to find out if PTFE's are used in the product.

Instant Pot: Support Ticket System
Tel: 1800 828-7280

Support: [email protected]
Inquiry: [email protected]
Sales: [email protected]

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## mnbirdiegirl (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks so much for the information - I'm excited to have found this group. 

My husband had sent an email to the company and didn't get a response...so I will try using the support ticket and see if we have any better luck!


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Just so you know, the actual Instant Pot brand is one of the only ones that has a stainless steel liner/ insert. Almost all the others are coated with nonstick material. We purchased the IP brand and have really enjoyed it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks for that information, Leslie! :hug:*


----------



## mnbirdiegirl (Jan 18, 2017)

Yes - thank you Leslie! We do have the Instant Pot name brand pot.

I'm 99% sure it is ok but just wasn't sure what that coating on the outer pot is. We still haven't been able to get a response from the manufacturer...have emailed, put in a support ticket, and called but haven't gotten any response. 

I'm very glad to hear you have enjoyed it and haven't run into any problems. That makes me feel better that it probably is ok. Will post an update if we get a response from the manufacturer.


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

mnbirdiegirl- I am laughing at myself right now. I just reread your original post- I see that I didn't help you at all. I have no idea what I thought your actual question was when I responded- I see you actually have the IP!

Here is something more helpful-a review from a parrot owner who spoke to the inventor and confirmed the safety:
Instant Pot Is the Best Electric Pressure Cooker - Real Food - MOTHER EARTH NEWS

There were some other links, but that one helped me feel good about it.

Sorry I confirmed to you that the pot you already had was exactly what you stated it was:embarrassed:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm glad you've found that your new Instant Pot is safe to use! The link Leslie provided is great--I almost want to buy one myself now  

Additionally, the links provided by FaeryBee will be of great help in staying updated on the very best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

We'd love to meet your budgie(s) when you get a chance! hoto: 

Cheers  :wave:


----------



## Spiriit (Apr 4, 2014)

mnbirdiegirl said:


> Does anyone know if the Instant Pot is safe for use in a home with budgies?


YES!! I bought one on Boxing Day, but did about two months of research before I bought mine [and I asked other bird owners on fb groups] before I bought it.

There is a sticker on the inside on the pot [remove the liner and look inside]. Remove that sticker, then do your water test in another room [we used the bathroom, window open] a few times until you know it's safe.

I did not remove the sticker and it let off a very "not so bird friendly" smell until I realized about the sticker. I removed it, and then there was no smell at all. I did cook my first few meals in the bathroom though [LOL] just to me safe, but since then I've used it in my kitchen 3-4 nights out of each week. My bird is located MAYBE 15 feet away from it.

We looooooove our instant pot. I don't have many "how did I ever live without this thing" items, but The IP is definitely one of them. lol


----------



## mnbirdiegirl (Jan 18, 2017)

Excellent - Thank you so much for that tip Spiirt! I didn't see the sticker when I unpacked it, so I will look now. 

Hadn't used it yet because I was still a bit nervous but we will be trying it this weekend now  

Thank you so much!


----------



## Spiriit (Apr 4, 2014)

You're welcome! Happy cooking!! [send me some winners LOL]


----------



## mnbirdiegirl (Jan 18, 2017)

Just wanted to follow up and say I finally got a response from the manufacturer...here's what they said. 

"So to answer your question, the outer pot is made of grade 201 stainless steel. It's not quite as good as grade 304 steel that we use in the inner pot, but it is non-toxic when heated.

Regarding to the question that if the heating element would emit gas that could be poisonous to birds, I have asked our manufacturer. It’s a chemical compound that have gone through high heat process. The material is 2011/65/EU compliant. 
·It contains 415 mg/kg of lead which is below the max 1000 mg/kg specified in 2011/65/EU.
·It contains 3 mg/kg of cadmium which is below max 100 mg/kg specified in 2011/65/EU.
·Mercury is not found in the material.
·It does not contain Cr(VI).

No Teflon is used in any part of the Instant Pot!"

Happy to have finally gotten some confirmation from them!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's wonderful that they went in depth to analyse the composition of the material for you! It's great to have some peace of mind


----------



## Cheleya (May 21, 2016)

Thank you for this thread! I just bought an IP and wanted to double/triple check to be sure it is safe. 

Cheleya
Petal's Mom


----------



## Spiriit (Apr 4, 2014)

AWESOME!!! As far as I'm aware, it's the only model that uses a stainless steel insert as a standard as well. I believe other models offer it as an extra, but of course you have to buy it separately...

We LOVE LOVE LOVE our instant pot. Tonight's dinner will be chicken wings. 12 minutes FROM FROZEN! 



mnbirdiegirl said:


> Just wanted to follow up and say I finally got a response from the manufacturer...here's what they said.
> 
> "So to answer your question, the outer pot is made of grade 201 stainless steel. It's not quite as good as grade 304 steel that we use in the inner pot, but it is non-toxic when heated.
> 
> ...


----------

